# Anyone in Anchorage?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Just curious if anyone here lives in Anchorage, or even other parts of Alaska.

And two questions if you do - How is business, and does Anchorage have basements?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Doubtful that anyone here is in Alaska, unless they are a lurker. I've watched a few episodes of some show where people are looking for property in different areas, one time they were in Alaska. I didn't see any basements on any of the homes there that they showed. I would think the permafrost would be a beeotch to get through, especially with the small window of time they have there when they can actually work and build. Just a wild guess though.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Basements are pretty popular in Alaska. Just like anywhere else, it's just a matter of cost. There is nothing worse than a slab on grade in cold areas.

Mark


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hmm, might they be called cold rooms? There were a bunch of those. Maybe it's the term the real estate agent uses for basements.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't tell by looking at housing listings, there's no search feature for basements that I see.

Oh - and basements may be popular - but, some areas they just aren't practical, such as Oklahoma City, maybe 1 in 20 homes had a basement.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Are you thinking of moving to Alaska?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

ToUtahNow said:


> Basements are pretty popular in Alaska. Just like anywhere else, it's just a matter of cost. There is nothing worse than a slab on grade in cold areas.
> 
> Mark


Not unless you have proper installed hydronic heat!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Between Kenai and Fairbanks I've stayed in a half a dozen homes and four hotels over the years. Every single one except for a hotel in Denali had finished basements. A few of them day lighted out but most did not. It's a big plus when the sun is out 20 hours per day to have bedrooms in the basement.

Mark


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ToUtahNow said:


> Between Kenai and Fairbanks I've stayed in a half a dozen homes and four hotels over the years. Every single one except for a hotel in Denali had finished basements. A few of them day lighted out but most did not. It's a big plus when the sun is out 20 hours per day to have bedrooms in the basement.
> 
> Mark


Hunting?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Not unless you have proper installed hydronic heat!


Heat of some type is a must.

By the way some people in Alaska are pretty tough. I met a girl who's family lived in a school bus with a blue tarp for a roof.

Mark


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Are you thinking of moving to Alaska?


I'm basically looking for cities that would be ideal to move to for my family and business both.

Two requirements are K-12 Friendly - http://www.k12.com/schoolfinder#.VU1FOflVhBc

And medical pot legal too(my wife has arthritis).

Other than that, it's just a matter of weighing pro's and con's.

Alaska has the oil fund which is a nice perk, the views are AMAZING, and even the ocean is nearby.

The Cons are - far away from ANYWHERE, gets really dang cold, and somewhat higher cost of living.

But here's the bigger issue - I have no idea how to compare cities from the perspective of a Drain Cleaner.

I noticed there are literally ZERO drain-cleaning jobs on craigslist, but I'm not sure if that's just coincidence - or because the city just doesn't have much demand for it.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

ToUtahNow said:


> Heat of some type is a must.
> 
> By the way some people in Alaska are pretty tough. I met a girl who's family lived in a school bus with a blue tarp for a roof.
> 
> Mark


I saw a "friendliness" survey of all 50 states not long ago....and Alaska ranked dead last in like pretty much every category. That concerns me a bit.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Hunting?



Sometimes it was staging for hunting out on the Tundra, sometimes it was vacationing and sometimes it was visiting family members in the military. Alaska is my favorite State in the US.

Mark


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

I remember some tv episode (probably Dirty Jobs) where the village didn't have town-wide sewer service. I think was true permafrost 365/year. People got pissed when their full "honey pots" weren't picked up & hauled away as scheduled.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a son getting a command at Fort Wainwright in September so it's giving us an excuse to head back up to Fairbanks. His new command will be the first Apache Unit ever stationed in Alaska and the first Apaches to be outfitted with skis.

There is plenty of drain cleaning in Alaska but your parts store will likely sell auto and tractor parts as well. It is a different kind of work there.

Mark


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

760GWS said:


> I remember some tv episode (probably Dirty Jobs) where the village didn't have town-wide sewer service. I think was true permafrost 365/year. People got pissed when their full "honey pots" weren't picked up & hauled away as scheduled.


But, with the gobal warming, would permafrost be 360 days for now?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I have a son getting a command at Fort Wainwright in September so it's giving us an excuse to head back up to Fairbanks. His new command will be the first Apache Unit ever stationed in Alaska and the first Apaches to be outfitted with skis.
> 
> Mark


Who did he pizzoff?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Who did he pizzoff?


No one, it is a dream command. He is up there this week trying to get things organized for the men and equipment to start being shipped. It's 88 degrees and 20 hours of sun this time of year. We spent a lot of time up there when Jared was stationed at Eieilson Air Force Base next door. They have already added to his command so he will now have 24 Apaches on skis, 13 Gray Eagle UAVs and 650 men.

To answer the basement question, every home in his area has finished basements.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> No one, it is a dream command.
> 
> Mark


I didn't realize a command at a base scheduled to lose close to 6,000 troops under sequestration could be called a dream command. Most would refer to it as an end of career advancement...

The summer weather and light may be nice but the other side of it, mainly the -55ºF and darkness leaves a little to be desired...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

C'mon Red. That was really unnecessary.

Not every guard post is on the steps of Air Force One but each one is honorable and deserves respect.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I didn't realize a command at a base scheduled to lose close to 6,000 troops under sequestration could be called a dream command. Most would refer to it as an end of career advancement...
> 
> The summer weather and light may be nice but the other side of it, mainly the -55ºF and darkness leaves a little to be desired...


This is because of the budget cuts.

Like usually you don't know what your talking about. Alaska is one of the most popular duty stations out there. I have spent a bunch of time in Fairbanks in the winter and it is beautiful. January is the coldest month and it still averages 1 degree. The coldest night time temperature was -29 degrees but that was the exception. I have been there at 40 below and was comfortable with the proper clothing.

They will be on base so all services are on base. If they go into Sams Club, Walmart,Home Depot or any of the other big stores there are places to plug your block heated in and go do your shopping. Add to that it is a sportsman paradise. There is the best hunting, fishing and trapping in the world. It is also popular for all of the winter sports.

Mark


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I just looked it up, military retirees make up 10.33% of the population of Alaska. That is second only to Virginia where the military makes up 10.37% of the population. The first thing Jared said when he heard is brother was going to Alaska is that he would retire there and never come back.

Mark


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anchorage sounds like a great place, but I wouldn't want to live in Fairbanks. It only has a population of about 30,000, and there's like nothing nearby it. Would get boring real fast.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Tounces said:


> Anchorage sounds like a great place, but I wouldn't want to live in Fairbanks. It only has a population of about 30,000, and there's like nothing nearby it. Would get boring real fast.


That's just the City, Fairbanks North Star Borough has over 100,000. Add to that there is an estimated 92,000 people from out of State who visit during the fall/winter season. There is so much to do in Fairbanks and the surrounding area you can't see it all. That is of course unless your idea of a good time is limited to staying indoors.

Mark


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> This is because of the budget cuts.
> 
> Mark


No Kidding.... Isn't that what Sequestration is?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> No Kidding.... Isn't that what Sequestration is?



The 1st Stryker Brigade is being decommissioned in Germany due to Sequestration. Their Bell OH-58 Kiowas are being removed from service and are being retired. Cuts that were planned at Wainwright are being scaled way back. The units that were going to be moved to Fort Richardson can't because of limiting housing in Anchorage. 

There is a second Apache unit in Germany which may be decommissioned next year and he would get those Apaches as well. His problem now is finding a place for his Gray Eagles. He may have to put them at Eielson AFB and travel between the two. Eieilson will be getting 48 F-35 fighter jets sometime in 2019 so the Gray Eagles will need a place at Wainwright before that.

Mark


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sequestration is just a term politicians use to try and demonize the idea that they should tighten their belts along with the rest of us.

I couldn't care less about fake "cuts" since to a politician that just means less of an increase. The government has not cut spending since 1776.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Sequestration is just a term politicians use to try and demonize the idea that they should tighten their belts along with the rest of us.
> 
> I couldn't care less about fake "cuts" since to a politician that just means less of an increase. The government has not cut spending since 1776.



I honestly don't understand how military spending has gotten so out of control.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

The idea of packing up your family and moving to Alaska to start a drain cleaning business seems like a recipe for failure. Unless you have a few hundred thousand in savings or a wife that can supplement your family income. 

Most people move to Alaska they don't like being around other people. That's going to make networking very difficult. I would consider Colorado, Maine, or Washington.

I would also move to an urban area. If I was doing drains I would want my drive time to be as short as possible.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> The idea of packing up your family and moving to Alaska to start a drain cleaning business seems like a recipe for failure. Unless you have a few hundred thousand in savings or a wife that can supplement your family income.
> 
> Most people move to Alaska they don't like being around other people. That's going to make networking very difficult. I would consider Colorado, Maine, or Washington.
> 
> I would also move to an urban area. If I was doing drains I would want my drive time to be as short as possible.


Heh, I already live in Colorado. 

Alaska is just a future consideration.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> The 1st Stryker Brigade is being decommissioned in Germany due to Sequestration. Their Bell OH-58 Kiowas are being removed from service and are being retired. Cuts that were planned at Wainwright are being scaled way back. The units that were going to be moved to Fort Richardson can't because of limiting housing in Anchorage.
> 
> There is a second Apache unit in Germany which may be decommissioned next year and he would get those Apaches as well. His problem now is finding a place for his Gray Eagles. He may have to put them at Eielson AFB and travel between the two. Eieilson will be getting 48 F-35 fighter jets sometime in 2019 so the Gray Eagles will need a place at Wainwright before that.
> 
> Mark





plbgbiz said:


> Sequestration is just a term politicians use to try and demonize the idea that they should tighten their belts along with the rest of us.
> 
> I couldn't care less about fake "cuts" since to a politician that just means less of an increase. The government has not cut spending since 1776.





plumberkc said:


> I honestly don't understand how military spending has gotten so out of control.


When you consider that it takes about 2 - 10 of the top military spending nations in the entire world to equal what we spend on "Defense" there comes a time when cuts just may happen...

The military plays a shell game moving units and assets around, deactivating some usually in a manner that will keep some of their supporters in congress happy in porkville where a base feeds the local economy. But the net result is that there is a big pig long overdue for slaughter and one of these days there will be a big chunk of meat on a hook...

The bases of Fort Wainwright & Eielson AFB are vulnerable purely because of their expensive operational expenses and the diminished likelihood of BMP3 & BMD4 tanks swimming the Bering Sea to land in Alaska any time soon...

On the plus side the bases do offer an excellent environment for extreme cold weather military operational training, I had the "Pleasure" of participating in winter exercises in the region on the 70's. It wasn't my favorite TDY for sure...:laughing: There is a long list of other places I'd rather be for sure...

Anyway Mark, It's good to hear that the cuts scheduled for your son's command have been scaled back and aren't decimating his command hopefully he'll manage to increase a pay grade or 2 before retirement. Is he a Light Colonel?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Redwood said:


> When you consider that it takes about 2 - 10 of the top military spending nations in the entire world to equal what we spend on "Defense" there comes a time when cuts just may happen...
> 
> The military plays a shell game moving units and assets around, deactivating some usually in a manner that will keep some of their supporters in congress happy in porkville where a base feeds the local economy. But the net result is that there is a big pig long overdue for slaughter and one of these days there will be a big chunk of meat on a hook...
> 
> ...


Off the mark as usual, what a surprise. My son's command was never in jeopardy of losing anyone and if anything has grown by 250 men in the last week or so. In case you have not noticed we have been moving out of Europe for the last decade. When we were in Germany 14 years ago, most of the bases had already closed. The reason Alaska is getting the Apaches, the F-35s and the Gary Eagles is it's proximity to the Pacific Rim. Of the five bases considered for the Pacific Theater squadrons, Eielson in Fairbanks is one and Elmendorf in Anchorage will likely get the other. 

As for Jaysen, I wouldn't worry to much about him. Should he chose, he could retire at 44 with full benefits and just under $100,000 a year. Not bad for a dumb kid who never made it past his Master's Degree. The real questions is what will he do as a second career? He spent the last three years working with all of the Defense Contractors regarding supply line issue. However, his real passion would be as a history teacher.

Mark


----------

